# The long wait for first OB appt



## Dandi

I just scheduled my first appointment today and it's not until 2/25! I thought for sure I'd get to go in at 6 weeks, but no such luck. 8 weeks it is. I don't know how I'm going to make it that long without giving myself a stroke. I'm so excited, but so nervous about absolutely everything! I sneezed last night and thought for sure that was the end of things. The wait is going to be torture. I just want to know if everything is ok.

Anyone else enduring the wait for the first appt? How are you coping?


----------



## J22

Hi Dandi!

First of all congratulations on your BFP!!! You just made me laugh out loud about the sneeze :laugh2:
I was like that at the beginning of my first pregnancy - I was scared to go to the toilet in case it dropped out :haha:
Here in Spain you get your first eco at 10 weeks and in the UK I think they have to wait to 12 weeks. I know, it´s torture waiting but just try to keep calm and relax as much as possible in the meantime, time will fly by!
x


----------



## Dandi

Thanks for the encouraging words J22! I actually decided to switch back to my previous doctor and he's going to see me next week at 6 weeks. I won't get a scan obviously, but at least he will start on the blood work and answer some questions. I hope that will help calm me down a bit!


----------



## maltesemom

Dandi said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words J22! I actually decided to switch back to my previous doctor and he's going to see me next week at 6 weeks. I won't get a scan obviously, but at least he will start on the blood work and answer some questions. I hope that will help calm me down a bit!

Hi Dandi!

How did you figure out how far along you were? based on LMP? 

I just got my BFP too! I was very surprised- we've been ttc since Nov. and I for sure thought it would take longer. I am SO HAPPY but also so nervous. I am seriously questioning my drinking of herbal tea! 

Thank you for your post. I am counting down the days honestly until I know everything is ok. I am doing bloods on Feb 9th and then going in again Feb 23. This week can't go by fast enough!


----------



## Dandi

Yes, I'm counting from my LMP. We're in the same boat. I'm excited, but I almost want to hold my excitement back until I know that everything is ok.

Best of luck at your appointments! Please post back and give me an update. It's nice to keep up with others who are at the same point in the journey as yourself. =)


----------



## maltesemom

I must be counting wrong- I am prob more along 5 weeks! :) 

I will def keep everyone posted. i don't know that i could have done it with out the TTC ladies, and now I am happy to have you ladies. I am also fx that my ttc ladies will join me here soon!! 

I am really struggling with fear and anxiety...this is my first pregnancy and I am 32. I am in good health generally. I am looking forward to my early appointment tomorrow. Wish I can press the fast forward button to my scan on the 23! 

Are you ladies having any symptoms? I am on/off tired, insomnia, heartburn, and my boobs are really big (sore on/off). I just read that you don't get morning sickness for a while, but I am looking forward to just feeling full on pregnant :) I know, I am a nut!


----------



## Dandi

Same here. Really tired, heartburn, sore boobs on and off. LOTS of anxiety about what could go wrong. My first appointment is Thursday, so I hope I feel less nervous after that.

Good luck at your appt tomorrow!


----------



## cheree89

I had an informational meeting to collect my history, blood work and go over billing last friday. My first visit with the mw and scan isn't until the 25th. I just want that first visit to be here already. I am going a bit crazy with my concern that I will have multiples. My dh's aunt had natural multiples at my age and put it in my head that I have a good chance. That coupled with the fact I am much more nauseus this pregnancy has me in a panic. I have a history of pprom (30 week preemie) and ptl (hospitalized but carried to term). I just don't know how I'd keep 2 in long enough. I need that scan to rule out twins lol.


----------



## Dandi

I don't think you have much to worry about. Identical twins are a fluke and fraternal twins are only hereditary through the maternal line I believe. For example, if your mothers mother had twins it may mean that the women in your family release more than one egg each month. I looked into the twin possibility years ago bc they run strong in my dad's family and I wondered if it was likely for me.


----------



## maltesemom

Dandi said:


> Same here. Really tired, heartburn, sore boobs on and off. LOTS of anxiety about what could go wrong. My first appointment is Thursday, so I hope I feel less nervous after that.
> 
> Good luck at your appt tomorrow!

It's official, my doctor thinks I am a nut. He basically told me to relax. We will know more in time. I get my blood results this afternoon, though I am not sure how much bloods tell you at this point. I want to get to that scan! :happydance:

Dandi, how did you get such an early appointment? Are you doing scan?


----------



## Dandi

I'm going back to my previous doctor even though he's in a different city. He did my last surgery to remove a large fibroid though, so I feel better going back to him even though it's a longer drive and less convenient. He specializes in high risk so they like to get people in as soon as possible to start the blood work and make sure they are getting the right amount of folic acid for their height and weight and all of that. No scan though. I was told depending on how the first visit goes, he may want to schedule an ultrasound the next week or several weeks later. Fingers crossed for sooner rather than later though. I need to see a heartbeat to calm my nerves!


----------



## maltesemom

Dandi said:


> I'm going back to my previous doctor even though he's in a different city. He did my last surgery to remove a large fibroid though, so I feel better going back to him even though it's a longer drive and less convenient. He specializes in high risk so they like to get people in as soon as possible to start the blood work and make sure they are getting the right amount of folic acid for their height and weight and all of that. No scan though. I was told depending on how the first visit goes, he may want to schedule an ultrasound the next week or several weeks later. Fingers crossed for sooner rather than later though. I need to see a heartbeat to calm my nerves!

He sounds like a great doctor. Mine just seems so unconcerned. Meanwhile I am nerve-wracked. 

Got my results: 14.2 Progesterone, 2188 HCG. They won't test again though. They said I will be fine until the 23rd. I can't wait until then. I am praying and hoping that everything is ok! I am worried that my progesterone levels are little low?


----------



## Dandi

I think it's on the lower end of the normal range, but still completely normal. I wouldn't worry about that, though I know that's much easier said than done! Your next appt will be here before you know it. We're going to think positive until there's a reason not to think positive, right!? I have to keep reminding myself of that. :)


----------



## maltesemom

Dandi said:


> I think it's on the lower end of the normal range, but still completely normal. I wouldn't worry about that, though I know that's much easier said than done! Your next appt will be here before you know it. We're going to think positive until there's a reason not to think positive, right!? I have to keep reminding myself of that. :)

Yes positive thinking! The upside of having b&b is the community, the downside is that you grow so fearful reading other people's stories :( 

I have a countdown on my fridge. I hope this bean is sticking & healthy!!!

The dr. office thinks the levels are "perfect". Literally they used that word. But everyone on the forums thinks they are on the lower side of normal...not sure how to reconcile that :/ Let me know how things go with you!!


----------



## Dandi

You are so right! I was just telling my husband last night that it's hard to stay positive sometimes when you read what a lot of other ladies have been through or see someone ask to be taken off a pregnancy thread because they just miscarried. BUT, I just read something the other day that said that optimistic moms-to-be have a much higher chance of a healthy pregnancy just by the fact that they limit their worry and stress. I'm a worrier by nature, but I'm definitely trying to be as optimistic as possible and just think of the best. It can be difficult though certainly.

I'd listen to your doctor. The rest of us aren't professionals are going purely by the ranges that we've read are "normal". Yours are definitely in the normal range, so the doctor must know that where you fall within that normal range doesn't matter or he wouldn't have said it's perfect. You take that as a win! That's awesome!

I'll keep you posted. My appt is in the morning. Fingers crossed that there really is a baby in there! =)


----------



## cheree89

If my memory serves, my progesterone numbers were always in the low teens at first check too. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Serenjay

I remember having my progesterone done on a non pregnant cycle at 7dpo and it was 40 and Dr's said that was good.. but no pregnancy came along that cycle.. I have not had bloods taken on this pregnancy but I was lucky enough to see baby and heartbeat on Monday... :)

Dandi good luck today :)

Maltese can you just get a 2nd opinion on the progesterone level?


----------



## maltesemom

So I am a nut and I did a second set of bloods on Wednesday. 

from 19-21 DPO, the results are as follows:
HCG rose from 2188 to 4675
Progesterone rose from 14.2 to 24.4 

So it looks like it's rising, which is good news. And Dandi, you are right, positive thinking goes a long day. I am praying and hoping that everything is good and that this is a healthy, sticky bean! Otherwise, i am chilling out until my u/s on the 24th!! :)

Thank you ladies for your support! I hope to see a hb on the 24th! 

Dandi wishing you luck too!! I am going to keep checking in so please keep me posted!!


----------



## maltesemom

Serenjay said:


> I remember having my progesterone done on a non pregnant cycle at 7dpo and it was 40 and Dr's said that was good.. but no pregnancy came along that cycle.. I have not had bloods taken on this pregnancy but I was lucky enough to see baby and heartbeat on Monday... :)
> 
> Dandi good luck today :)
> 
> Maltese can you just get a 2nd opinion on the progesterone level?

Thanks Serenjay! Yep I did. There's a such a wide range with these...I think as long as I see things moving up I am happy. This is my first pregnancy so I get so nervous, but I think it's time to let go :)

CONGRATS!! That must have been so amazing:)


----------



## maltesemom

cheree89 said:


> If my memory serves, my progesterone numbers were always in the low teens at first check too. I wouldn't worry.

Huge huge thanks!!!!! I felt like tapping a button wasn't enough :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Ceilani

Dandi how did your appointment go? 

I have my first appt/scan at 6 weeks on the 27th. I'm biting finger nails waiting for it to get here. I need to see a heartbeat as well! It's not quite sinking in that I'm pregnant yet. I caught my bfp SUPER early, so numbers were low in the beginning, but rising how they should be.

This next week and a half is going to be full of anxiety! :wacko:


----------



## Dandi

It was ok I guess.I had my blood labs done and I called yesterday for the results. They couldn't tell me my hcg levels though so I have to call back again tomorrow. My first ultrasound isn't until march 3rd though, so I'm still waiting to see a heartbeat before I can truly feel excited.


----------



## maltesemom

Aww Dandi, that is so tough! Why are the bloods taking so long? Did they explain?

I totally understand- this thread is so perfect. My appointment is on the 24th and I have a countdown going with DH. I am currently wavering between being so happy/excited to nervous/scared. I am trying my best to distract myself with work and other activities but of course it's hard. 

The key for me has been watching what I read online. I try to stick to happy birth stories and positive threads. That's helped my attitude overall. Knowing you ladies are in the waiting game with me has helped also! :hugs: Thank you to you guys!


----------



## Dandi

Well I just talked to the nurse again actually and she still couldn't give me my hcg count. She said she doesn't think the doctor ordered it, but I don't know why he wouldn't. I thought that would be part of any regular pregnancy panel blood work. Frustrating. BUT, I did ask her if everything looked ok overall on my results and she went over everything and said that I looked fine and there was nothing that would indicated that I need to have an earlier appointment or cancel my u/s appointment or anything. So I'm just going to take that as a win and be pleased with it until my next appointment. Otherwise, I will worry myself to death about it and that's not good for anyone. 

Your appointment will be here before you know it! Fingers crossed that everything goes perfectly and all is well. Be sure to post back here with an update!


----------



## Ceilani

Well...my appt put us in a holding pattern. My hcg is a little over 6,000, but at 6+2 we could only see a gestational sac. No yolk sac, no baby, no heartbeat. A little gutted right now. I go back in at 8 weeks; if we can see something then...awesome. If not, I will need to prepare for another m/c.


----------



## Dandi

So sorry that you're dealing with that. Thinking of you and hoping for the best!


----------

